# What would you suggest?



## OldManJim (Aug 21, 2018)

So after getting an intermediate belt several years ago in Chuck Norris Karate (which in my opinion was a mcdojo type setting) is like to get started in MA again. I moved to a new city with ALOT of different places to train. Here’s what I’m looking for...1. Good workout to help my 44 yo body get back in shape and help with my t2 diabetes. 2. Realistic self defense to protect myself and my family. Here’s my options...ATA TKD places, American Karate place, several places offering BJJ (Pedro Sauer school, Royce Gracie network, and an Erik Paulson school I actually tried a bjj class at) a Kung fu school, and some place that teaches Shorinji Kempo. The Erik Paulson school also teaches JKD concepts intertwined with kickboxing. What would you recommend for my goals. I want something to realistically meet my goals yet something I won’t get bored with or have to give up all other hobbies for. Thanks in advance


----------



## jobo (Aug 21, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> So after getting an intermediate belt several years ago in Chuck Norris Karate (which in my opinion was a mcdojo type setting) is like to get started in MA again. I moved to a new city with ALOT of different places to train. Here’s what I’m looking for...1. Good workout to help my 44 yo body get back in shape and help with my t2 diabetes. 2. Realistic self defense to protect myself and my family. Here’s my options...ATA TKD places, American Karate place, several places offering BJJ (Pedro Sauer school, Royce Gracie network, and an Erik Paulson school I actually tried a bjj class at) a Kung fu school, and some place that teaches Shorinji Kempo. The Erik Paulson school also teaches JKD concepts intertwined with kickboxing. What would you recommend for my goals. I want something to realistically meet my goals yet something I won’t get bored with or have to give up all other hobbies for. Thanks in advance


There no answer to this question, ma arnt noted fit the level of fitness standards they produce,, but if your particularly unfit all of them will be challenging, loosing weight will help your type two, which really needs you to go on a diet, all of them will provide realistic defence, if your actually fit enough to use them and not at all if your not. and As to your boredom thresh hold, your looking at putting a number of years into them, or you may as well not bother at all and take up hiking instead

You can't really have I want to protect my family AND as long as it's Intresting and doesn't take up to much time, as equal objectives,

If you just want a macho aerobics clafinance a week, pick one and go, if you want to be in a realistic position to protect your self and your family, be prepared to attend a few times a week and put in practise/ fitness away from the dojo


----------



## Buka (Aug 21, 2018)

Realistically, you're going to have to go visit each and decide which will likely be most comfortable and enjoyable for you.

But, man, I would give my eyeteeth to train with Erik Paulson.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 21, 2018)

What kind of martial art interests you most?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 21, 2018)

Does the eric paulson school give you multiple styles on one membership?

That would give you the most flexibility.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 21, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> So after getting an intermediate belt several years ago in Chuck Norris Karate (which in my opinion was a mcdojo type setting) is like to get started in MA again. I moved to a new city with ALOT of different places to train. Here’s what I’m looking for...1. Good workout to help my 44 yo body get back in shape and help with my t2 diabetes. 2. Realistic self defense to protect myself and my family. Here’s my options...ATA TKD places, American Karate place, several places offering BJJ (Pedro Sauer school, Royce Gracie network, and an Erik Paulson school I actually tried a bjj class at) a Kung fu school, and some place that teaches Shorinji Kempo. The Erik Paulson school also teaches JKD concepts intertwined with kickboxing. What would you recommend for my goals. I want something to realistically meet my goals yet something I won’t get bored with or have to give up all other hobbies for. Thanks in advance


What happened to your BJJ? If you didn't like it for a specific reason it might help people answer


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 21, 2018)

If it were me, it would be the Bjj school or the Erik Paulson school with the Bjj school being favored due to its mix of tradition and modern MA and the pedigree.

That said, it comes down to what YOU personally prefer to train in.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 21, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> So after getting an intermediate belt several years ago in Chuck Norris Karate (which in my opinion was a mcdojo type setting) is like to get started in MA again. I moved to a new city with ALOT of different places to train. Here’s what I’m looking for...1. Good workout to help my 44 yo body get back in shape and help with my t2 diabetes. 2. Realistic self defense to protect myself and my family. Here’s my options...ATA TKD places, American Karate place, several places offering BJJ (Pedro Sauer school, Royce Gracie network, and an Erik Paulson school I actually tried a bjj class at) a Kung fu school, and some place that teaches Shorinji Kempo. The Erik Paulson school also teaches JKD concepts intertwined with kickboxing. What would you recommend for my goals. I want something to realistically meet my goals yet something I won’t get bored with or have to give up all other hobbies for. Thanks in advance


Do you want to learn a martial art, or do you want to learn how to be an effective fighter?

If the former, pick one.

If the latter, do MMA.

(Yes yes I know you CAN do the latter without any MMA, but it's a diceroll.)


----------



## now disabled (Aug 21, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Do you want to learn a martial art, or do you want to learn how to be an effective fighter?
> 
> If the former, pick one.
> 
> ...




Fair point and I like the small concession in brackets there is hope for all us non MMA guys yet lol


----------



## Martial D (Aug 21, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Fair point and I like the small concession in brackets there is hope for all us non MMA guys yet lol


I'm not an MMA guy either, I'm a Wing Chun guy. I'm just a Wing Chun guy that supplements my training with MMA


----------



## now disabled (Aug 21, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> So after getting an intermediate belt several years ago in Chuck Norris Karate (which in my opinion was a mcdojo type setting) is like to get started in MA again. I moved to a new city with ALOT of different places to train. Here’s what I’m looking for...1. Good workout to help my 44 yo body get back in shape and help with my t2 diabetes. 2. Realistic self defense to protect myself and my family. Here’s my options...ATA TKD places, American Karate place, several places offering BJJ (Pedro Sauer school, Royce Gracie network, and an Erik Paulson school I actually tried a bjj class at) a Kung fu school, and some place that teaches Shorinji Kempo. The Erik Paulson school also teaches JKD concepts intertwined with kickboxing. What would you recommend for my goals. I want something to realistically meet my goals yet something I won’t get bored with or have to give up all other hobbies for. Thanks in advance




any art you choose has to be your own choice ultimately we can all sit and give you advice pros cons etc etc etc but YOU have to choose what fits you best and what you feel is the path you wanna take ....you may try more than one school before you find the right fit even in the same art .... 

best of luck the guys who are on here will give you good advice if you give them as much and as detailed info as you can


----------



## now disabled (Aug 21, 2018)

Martial D said:


> I'm not an MMA guy either, I'm a Wing Chun guy. I'm just a Wing Chun guy that supplements my training with MMA




I was just having a friendly poke bro sorry ....the bracket bit just made me laugh sorry


----------



## OldManJim (Aug 22, 2018)

I probably didn’t make my question clear. Sorry about that. So the Eric Paulson school teaches kickboxing mixed with JKD Concepts. It also has pure Jun Fan Gung Fu. The bjj is Eric Paulson CSW with Machado bros trained instructor as well. The Shorinji Kempo I hadn’t heard of and know nothing about. I had taken bjj in the past and it seemed to me that if you don’t train every single class or attend seminars when the lineage instructor is in town or goto comps that you will not be promoted. Maybe it’s just my opinion but I’ve heard there is politics in bjj. Back to what I’m looking for...I don’t go to bars, look for trouble, etc. I just want a realistic art that I know won’t fail me if I’m in the wrong place by accident or someone accosts my family, etc. I do carry concealed but some places you just can’t. I work full time and like to lift weights so I’m just wondering what would be best. I did try a class at the Eric Paulson school in bjj and liked it but a few things came up and I hadn’t been back.


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 22, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> I probably didn’t make my question clear. Sorry about that. So the Eric Paulson school teaches kickboxing mixed with JKD Concepts. It also has pure Jun Fan Gung Fu. The bjj is Eric Paulson CSW with Machado bros trained instructor as well. The Shorinji Kempo I hadn’t heard of and know nothing about. I had taken bjj in the past and it seemed to me that if you don’t train every single class or attend seminars when the lineage instructor is in town or goto comps that you will not be promoted. Maybe it’s just my opinion but I’ve heard there is politics in bjj. Back to what I’m looking for...I don’t go to bars, look for trouble, etc. I just want a realistic art that I know won’t fail me if I’m in the wrong place by accident or someone accosts my family, etc. I do carry concealed but some places you just can’t. I work full time and like to lift weights so I’m just wondering what would be best. I did try a class at the Eric Paulson school in bjj and liked it but a few things came up and I hadn’t been back.



The Eric Paulson CSW with a Machado trained instructor would be my pick. 

There's politics in all martial arts. 

Bjj's style of promotions can put some people off, since oftentimes it falls to the instructor's personal judgement, since there are no formal tests within belt ranks (i.e. there tends to be no test from 1st stripe to 2nd stripe, but there can be formal tests when moving from white belt to blue belt). I would recommend avoid worrying about your rank in Bjj, because skill is skill. If you're a white belt giving upper belts problems, or if you're that white belt who chokes out the purple belt from another school, who cares what color your belt is?  

I was a white belt for almost 2 years due to work, school, and kids. I was actually forced to become a blue belt without testing because I started subbing blue belts on a regular basis. It wasn't because I was some Bjj wizard, I just practiced at home a lot because I could only attend classes twice a week. Trust me, it's far more enjoyable being the exceptional white belt than being just another blue, purple or brown belt.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 22, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> I probably didn’t make my question clear. Sorry about that. So the Eric Paulson school teaches kickboxing mixed with JKD Concepts. It also has pure Jun Fan Gung Fu. The bjj is Eric Paulson CSW with Machado bros trained instructor as well. The Shorinji Kempo I hadn’t heard of and know nothing about. I had taken bjj in the past and it seemed to me that if you don’t train every single class or attend seminars when the lineage instructor is in town or goto comps that you will not be promoted. Maybe it’s just my opinion but I’ve heard there is politics in bjj. Back to what I’m looking for...I don’t go to bars, look for trouble, etc. I just want a realistic art that I know won’t fail me if I’m in the wrong place by accident or someone accosts my family, etc. I do carry concealed but some places you just can’t. I work full time and like to lift weights so I’m just wondering what would be best. I did try a class at the Eric Paulson school in bjj and liked it but a few things came up and I hadn’t been back.


How concerned are you with promotions? I didn't see that in your list of goals in the OP, but you make a big point of it here. If rank doesn't matter much to you, then don't worry about whether you ever get that next rank or not, unless it will keep you from getting to part of the curriculum (unlikely in a BJJ setting, I think).


----------



## jobo (Aug 22, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> I probably didn’t make my question clear. Sorry about that. So the Eric Paulson school teaches kickboxing mixed with JKD Concepts. It also has pure Jun Fan Gung Fu. The bjj is Eric Paulson CSW with Machado bros trained instructor as well. The Shorinji Kempo I hadn’t heard of and know nothing about. I had taken bjj in the past and it seemed to me that if you don’t train every single class or attend seminars when the lineage instructor is in town or goto comps that you will not be promoted. Maybe it’s just my opinion but I’ve heard there is politics in bjj. Back to what I’m looking for...I don’t go to bars, look for trouble, etc. I just want a realistic art that I know won’t fail me if I’m in the wrong place by accident or someone accosts my family, etc. I do carry concealed but some places you just can’t. I work full time and like to lift weights so I’m just wondering what would be best. I did try a class at the Eric Paulson school in bjj and liked it but a few things came up and I hadn’t been back.


But the answer remains much the same, all the arts you've mentioned will teach you good body dynamics for fighting, the techniques won't fail you,
If they help you with self defence, in that you win, is largely down to you, your abilities, how much effort you dedicate to them and your level of fitness and of course who it is your defending against and there abilities and fitness.

The local up and coMming gangstas round here can be seen down the spit and saw dust gym, Pumped full of steroids,throwing heavy weights around and then pounding a heavy bag your going to have to be very very good, to over come their physical advantages of you were to get in a spat with them


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 22, 2018)

Something i am somewhat considering, you could do which ever style/school you decide you like the most for the sport/exercise/betterment value of it and then try to find a seminar or course somewhere for self defence.    

Do some searching around for the latter as i think there are some good ones out there to teach you some techniques you can use in most situations. That is if you can travel.


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 22, 2018)

Based on your goals, I'd recommend BJJ, like others have said. It sounds like you have a few choices for that, so then I'd recommend checking out each school and seeing which you like best and which fits your schedule best. 

If you don't like any of them, then check out some of the other spots. ATA & "American karate" type places tend to be more kid-oriented, and may not have much in the way of an adult program; some kenpo & kung fu places are the same way. But it certainly wouldn't hurt to check them all out.


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Kung Fu. If you dedicate the time to it, its by far the most healthy, best way to rejuvenate yourself and keep your body flexible and nimble, super important. And its extremely practical for 99% of every day self defense situations you'll ever come across, and it's moves are a very strong deterrent to people who aren't highly trained. You're never going to be mugged by a highly trained martial artist.

But just carry a gun and go be healthy.


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 24, 2018)

Unfortunately there are far too many Kung Fu schools in western countries that teach utter and complete nonsense. Even Kung Fu schools in China are getting bullied by a mediocre MMA guy who is exposing and embarrassing them.

If you want to learn about Chinese culture and how to dance with exotic weapons, by all means.

If you want to defend yourself, look elsewhere.


----------



## LastGasp (Aug 24, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Unfortunately there are far too many Kung Fu schools in western countries that teach utter and complete nonsense. Even Kung Fu schools in China are getting bullied by a mediocre MMA guy who is exposing and embarrassing them.
> 
> If you want to learn about Chinese culture and how to dance with exotic weapons, by all means.
> 
> If you want to defend yourself, look elsewhere.



That's why I have such fond memories of training in Lau Gar under Neville Wray though. It seemed such a rounded approach. Neville would teach the 'traditional' techniques, we did semi contact sparring and for competition, and he would teach realistic techniques that would be effective in a street situation. I think it very much depends on the instructor.


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Unfortunately there are far too many Kung Fu schools in western countries that teach utter and complete nonsense. Even Kung Fu schools in China are getting bullied by a mediocre MMA guy who is exposing and embarrassing them.
> 
> If you want to learn about Chinese culture and how to dance with exotic weapons, by all means.
> 
> If you want to defend yourself, look elsewhere.



You're simply stating that an angry mma guy is going around beating up local Chinese who aren't allowed by law to fight with foreigners anyway. And what's even funnier is that there are no kung fu schools in China open to foreigners unless they're simply for fun and to get money.

There's nobody in China who teaches foreigners  let alone acknowledges that they even practice Gong Fu to a foreigner.

The government banned certain martial arts because they were simply too powerful. Qi Gong is outlawed and only practiced in Secret. There's no Gong Fu in existence that doesn't use weapons as a main master technique.

Your MMA guy is doing nothing but proving himself a silly  wanker.


----------



## jobo (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> You're simply stating that an angry mma guy is going around beating up local Chinese who aren't allowed by law to fight with foreigners anyway. And what's even funnier is that there are no kung fu schools in China open to foreigners unless they're simply for fun and to get money.
> 
> There's nobody in China who teaches foreigners  let alone acknowledges that they even practice Gong Fu to a foreigner.
> 
> ...


the. mma guy in question is himself Chinese, so that's one point out of the way,some of our posters have has foreigners, trained in China, so that's another one
and infact some of them are Chinese


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

I studied under Grandmaster Lu, 2 time full contact National Champion of Taiwan. He was a master of Northern Shaolin Gong Fu and Old Yang Style Tai Qi. We'd meditate every day and every day after meditation he'd be up in the rafters 30 feet above us, and nobody could figure out how he got there, we never heard anything.

Long Gong Fu forms and Tai Qi forms are the Antithesis of MMA. They are to promote strength, health, memory, mindfulness, mental health, protect against degenerative brain function etc.

MMA sport fighting has at its core the disregard of one's health and metal well-being.

There's no Chinese practicioner that wouldn't rather cut you down with a sword than allow you to pummel their head repeatedly. You'd die. Nobody tolerates blatant disrespect, and they'd be fine knifing you through the back in kind.

Further more  if you're getting mugged, its probably not one guy. A Kung Fu practicioner trains multiple opponents all the time. That's Kung Fu. Going into an angry crowd that wants you dead and walking away without being knifed in the back by the 7th guy you didn't see.


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 24, 2018)

LastGasp said:


> That's why I have such fond memories of training in Lau Gar under Neville Wray though. It seemed such a rounded approach. Neville would teach the 'traditional' techniques, we did semi contact sparring and for competition, and he would teach realistic techniques that would be effective in a street situation. I think it very much depends on the instructor.



Definitely, but the lack of quality control makes it very difficult to find such an instructor. You have a high chance of wading through a lot of garbage before you find a diamond.


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

jobo said:


> the. mma guy in question is himself Chinese, so that's one point out of the way,some of our posters have has foreigners, trained in China, so that's another one
> and infact some of them are Chinese


Being Chinese doesn't get you anywhere in the Gong Fu world..

There's 1.7 billion Chinese in China alone.

I lived most of my adult life in Foshan.

Let's hear the stories of where they studied and who they studied with.

Dying to know


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

I was once in a fight in Canton, with a literal angry mob, against 6 members of the Hei She Hui, Chinese Triads, some of them armed, and a crowd of 100 people chanting for them to kill me, taking shots at me whenever they could from the crowd, all for crossing the road in front of a drunk gangster that wanted to run the red light and I can tell you without a doubt that the only thing that saved my life was Gong Fu training. I was like in the movies, people couldn't believe their eyes how fast I was flying through the mix, using environmental weapons and running on pure adrenaline  I thought I actually flew horizontally on some occasions.

Their main goal was to attack and kill you from behind, relentlessly.

That was when I understood the true power of Kung Fu, and how it was used and why it was created.

Any MMA fighter would have died.


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

The fight turned into a stand off between me and the gangsters, both equally hurt, bleeding, and exhausted after having won the respect of the crowd momentarily, or maybe it was just disbelief.

Anyway I escaped into a taxi and told him to drive off, but he wouldn't, and the crowd completely trashed the taxi before police finally showed up


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

It also brings a tear to my eye when I think about the people that had to do that in ancient times  and how many were just stabbed in the back with a sword or spear whilst fighting off a number of opponents willing to attack and kill you simultaneously from behind, while you were fighting for a just cause.

Its not like the movies. Countless heroes have died at the hands of Gangsters and mobs, except for the elitest Masters of Gong Fu. Most powerful martial art in the world. Bar none.


----------



## LastGasp (Aug 24, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Definitely, but the lack of quality control makes it very difficult to find such an instructor. You have a high chance of wading through a lot of garbage before you find a diamond.



You may well be right. Perhaps I was just very fortunate to find a good instructor. It's sad to think that may be the case, but then I don't think that would apply to only Kung Fu styles.

Would I not be right in saying that in various countries there are bodies and associations who ensure their member clubs are up to a certain standard though? Perhaps one way to ensure you join a quality set-up?


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm actually pretty sure I heard this music at the start of my fight, playing somewhere off in the distant background


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Definitely, but the lack of quality control makes it very difficult to find such an instructor. You have a high chance of wading through a lot of garbage before you find a diamond.



Wouldn't call it lack of quality control, rather everyone has a different view of what should happen when you teach it which leads to disparity in most groups.   Example some people focus on the forms and don't teach effective fighting, some people in the overarching federation might view that as the goal of X style, and the reverse for just fighting. 

they at least make sure you get the style which is advertised if its legit, you show up for shotogan karate, you get shotogan karate etc. 
So you will have to wade through rubbish to find a teacher which will teach you what you want from said style. (and wade through the fakes because im pretty sure there are a lot of them outside federations)

Im personally skeptical of groups which dont have some form of good overarching federation or home made styles without good public reviews or a good group over them.   Something to make sure what they teach is legit and works and to enforce that standard. 

yet another one of my tangents.


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

There's a term in Chinese called 加油，jiayou, used when someone wants to encourage someone or themselves to put in extraordinary effort. It doesn't make sense unless viewed from the perspective of Gong Fu, in my opinion. It literally means "add oil". To me that felt like what I had to do in my fight  I did things that I would never have ever imagined of just from studying Kung Fu. It was straight out of the movies.. But I felt like I was somehow surrounded in oil, and just completely frictionless. I leaped a series of steps that were so far forward I had no idea what my feet were even doing or how I got there so fast.  Every person, every weapon and appendage seemed to be surrounded in oil to me and my only goal was slip everything every where, punishing people with shock moves, and doing just nuts stuff that really just seems its out of the movies.

These were things I've never learned in School..But all the things I did learn came in very useful  between what was mandatory movements to escape death. Just full body speed, flexibility, contortion movements, offensive strikes and defense designed against lethal weapons.

Everybody laughs at Kung Fu outside of China. Put them in a Chinese street surrounded by an angry mob fueled by armed gangsters and see how quickly they show their best dying move.


----------



## wab25 (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Your MMA guy is doing nothing but proving himself a silly wanker.


He doesn't seem to be the only one...


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Everything I've ever posted in this forum is done regrettably  

You shouldn't read what I've written nor know what I know or have experienced. 

Please delete all of my posts in this thread.


----------



## pdg (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> I'm actually pretty sure I heard this music at the start of my fight, playing somewhere off in the distant background



Pretty sure you mean:


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Everything I've ever posted in this forum is done regrettably
> 
> You shouldn't read what I've written nor know what I know or have experienced.
> 
> Please delete all of my posts in this thread.


Why?


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Everything I've ever posted in this forum is done regrettably
> 
> You shouldn't read what I've written nor know what I know or have experienced.
> 
> Please delete all of my posts in this thread.



Again, as I told you earlier, your request has been denied.  All posts become property of the owners of this site.  

If you don't want your posts to be seen any more, then don't log back in to this forum, and eventually, your posts will be pushed to the bottom as time goes on.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2018)

pdg said:


> Pretty sure you mean:



I want that as a ring tone. I'll set it to be used whenever one of our students calls me.


----------



## pdg (Aug 24, 2018)

Grenadier said:


> All posts become property of the owners of this site.



Bit of nit picking, but it's what I do 

I don't think they become property of the site - this post for instance is mine and I can re-use it anywhere I like for any purpose I choose, because it's mine.

However, by posting it (in accordance with the site terms) I grant irrevocable and continual license to this site to do the same.

Forever and unending, you can't stop me repeating my messages elsewhere, and due to licence I can't force you to delete or not repeat it either.

(Same with any images I post to the forum, excepting if I host images off site and link them, then I have more control over the use - but I believe the site would be entitled to copy them to host themselves while I leave them live.)


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> You're simply stating that an angry mma guy is going around beating up local Chinese who aren't allowed by law to fight with foreigners anyway. And what's even funnier is that there are no kung fu schools in China open to foreigners unless they're simply for fun and to get money.
> 
> There's nobody in China who teaches foreigners  let alone acknowledges that they even practice Gong Fu to a foreigner.
> 
> ...


What's a wanker?   That doesn't sound nice.  Do wankers fight well?  Have you ever fought a wanker?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 24, 2018)

Interesting.

Kung Fu huh?

I know a good amount of cma guys, of various styles. Not one of them labels what they do 'kung fu', at least not without prefacing it with the proper name, and generally only when talking to laymen.

You know who calls it 'kung fu'?  (Rather than say, hung gar, Wing Chun, Choi li fut, etc etc)

Guys that don't do Kung Fu.


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Everything I've ever posted in this forum is done regrettably
> 
> You shouldn't read what I've written nor know what I know or have experienced.
> 
> Please delete all of my posts in this thread.


Nooooooo!!!   Don't go!   You have been, without exception, the most entertaining poster we have had in a while.   Come on, man.  Just one more post.   For old times.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 24, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Unfortunately there are far too many Kung Fu schools in western countries that teach utter and complete nonsense. Even Kung Fu schools in China are getting bullied by a mediocre MMA guy who is exposing and embarrassing them.
> 
> If you want to learn about Chinese culture and how to dance with exotic weapons, by all means.
> 
> If you want to defend yourself, look elsewhere.


As a WC guy I couldn't agree more. I would say, due to my own testing and training, that the issue here is more a matter of how it is trained than what is being trained.

I use my WC to spar MMA guys almost every single day, it's just not your garden variety.

More like putting a 450 big block engine in a Subaru.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2018)

Martial D said:


> More like putting a 450 big block engine in a Subaru.



I do not believe anyone ever made such an engine...


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I do not believe anyone ever made such an engine...


Didn't Chevy puy a 454 big block in the Camaro?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I do not believe anyone ever made such an engine...


Ehh. Fine a 454.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2018)

Steve said:


> Didn't Chevy puy a 454 big block in the Camaro?



Sure did, but only (if memory serves) in some of the 2nd Gen F bodies. And in lots of other things. But that isn't what he said.
I can't think of any combination of bore/stroke that would let you build a 450ci big block without resorting to custom one-off parts for the rotating assembly.
If you went the custom parts route, you could bore/stroke a 427 block, but it wouldn't rev very high - and big block Chevy engines already don't like high RPM. You could also de-stroke a 454 a tiny bit to get a 450, but there wouldn't be any advantage to doing so.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Ehh. Fine a 454.



Just LS swap the Subaru... LS swaps fix everything.


----------



## pdg (Aug 24, 2018)

Steve said:


> What's a wanker?   That doesn't sound nice.  Do wankers fight well?  Have you ever fought a wanker?



If you fight a wanker, just watch out for that one arm that's much stronger than the other


----------



## drop bear (Aug 24, 2018)

Steve said:


> What's a wanker?   That doesn't sound nice.  Do wankers fight well?  Have you ever fought a wanker?



Wanking is sex with someone you love.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> studied under Grandmaster Lu, 2 time full contact National Champion of Taiwan. He was a master of Northern Shaolin Gong Fu and Old Yang Style Tai Qi. We'd meditate every day and every day after meditation he'd be up in the rafters 30 feet above us, and nobody could figure out how he got there, we never heard anything.



That was Nick Nolte in peacefull warrior.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 24, 2018)

Grenadier said:


> Again, as I told you earlier, your request has been denied.  All posts become property of the owners of this site.
> 
> If you don't want your posts to be seen any more, then don't log back in to this forum, and eventually, your posts will be pushed to the bottom as time goes on.


Aaaah! You made creepy spider girl show up!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I want that as a ring tone. I'll set it to be used whenever one of our students calls me.


I’ve played it during class warm-ups before. The Hobbit was not amused.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I do not believe anyone ever made such an engine...


Now who’s picking nits??


----------



## watching (Aug 24, 2018)

OldManJim said:


> So after getting an intermediate belt several years ago in Chuck Norris Karate (which in my opinion was a mcdojo type setting) is like to get started in MA again. I moved to a new city with ALOT of different places to train. Here’s what I’m looking for...1. Good workout to help my 44 yo body get back in shape and help with my t2 diabetes. 2. Realistic self defense to protect myself and my family. Here’s my options...ATA TKD places, American Karate place, several places offering BJJ (Pedro Sauer school, Royce Gracie network, and an Erik Paulson school I actually tried a bjj class at) a Kung fu school, and some place that teaches Shorinji Kempo. The Erik Paulson school also teaches JKD concepts intertwined with kickboxing. What would you recommend for my goals. I want something to realistically meet my goals yet something I won’t get bored with or have to give up all other hobbies for. Thanks in advance


I would decide based on your visits and first trial classes of the dojos near you. Someone here may suggest one of the arts you listed like TKD but their experience of it could be completely different from the experience you would have at the dojo where you live. Good luck and welcome back to MA.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Now who’s picking nits??



Me. I'm a big fan of precision.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Me. I'm a big fan of precision.


As am I..almost obsessively. And not just in martial arts...


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> I studied under Grandmaster Lu, 2 time full contact National Champion of Taiwan. He was a master of Northern Shaolin Gong Fu and Old Yang Style Tai Qi. We'd meditate every day and every day after meditation he'd be up in the rafters 30 feet above us, and nobody could figure out how he got there, we never heard anything.
> 
> Long Gong Fu forms and Tai Qi forms are the Antithesis of MMA. They are to promote strength, health, memory, mindfulness, mental health, protect against degenerative brain function etc.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah?  Well...I studied under Grandmaster Li, he was 43 times all world champion of old Mongolia, and he could kill with a thought.  He showed me, he demonstrsted the technique on me, in front of an audience of 8739473794876. They all saw it and they all assured me that they would sign an affidavit attesting to what they witnessed.

He taught me the method and I’ve used it 97 times over the course of 143 years.  It has saved my life twice, so I swear by it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2018)

Martial D said:


> As am I..almost obsessively. And not just in martial arts...



I had that impression, which is a large part of why I had to poke you for the "450 big block" thing.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I had that impression, which is a large part of why I had to poke you for the "450 big block" thing.



Yes, and your follow-up post made me realize you know 100000 times more about cars than I do and made me wish I had chosen a different metaphor.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 25, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Yes, and your follow-up post made me realize you know 100000 times more about cars than I do and made me wish I had chosen a different metaphor.


It made me realize I'm not nearly that precise, because I simply translated your "450" into "454-ish". Meh, close enough. That's probably why DD does all that cool work on his car, and I leave mine to be worked on by others. "ish" isn't a good idea with cars.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 25, 2018)

May I say, a thoroughly entertaining thread so far... [emoji23] although I noticed the banned status on someone so.... [emoji24]


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 27, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I want that as a ring tone. I'll set it to be used whenever one of our students calls me.



There's a company that makes software for managing martial arts schools (I think either Kicksite or Atlas) that had it as their hold music as of a couple years ago.


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 27, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Just LS swap the Subaru... LS swaps fix everything.



At first glance I thought this said "leg sweep the Subaru".....


----------



## Martial D (Aug 27, 2018)

WaterGal said:


> At first glance I thought this said "leg sweep the Subaru".....


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 27, 2018)

WaterGal said:


> At first glance I thought this said "leg sweep the Subaru".....





Martial D said:


>


Hahahaha...

How on earth you found that so quickly I have no idea... [emoji23]


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 28, 2018)

WaterGal said:


> There's a company that makes software for managing martial arts schools (I think either Kicksite or Atlas) that had it as their hold music as of a couple years ago.


That would make me want to do business with them. I love businesses with a sense of humor.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 28, 2018)

WaterGal said:


> At first glance I thought this said "leg sweep the Subaru".....


We're going to need some new leg exercise ideas from @Kung Fu Wang to manage that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 28, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Hahahaha...
> 
> How on earth you found that so quickly I have no idea... [emoji23]


It's his superpower. @drop bear has a similar power, but his comes from the gi, I think.


----------

